# Infiniti JX Will be Company's Second-Best Seller Says Brand VP



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infinti is pointing their cross hairs squarely at the Japanese luxury crossover market, hoping that their new JX will be a hot seller capable of boosting the brand, but there could be an arduous road ahead.

Their biggest competition: the Acura MDX and Lexus RX crossovers are their brand`s top sellers, meaning Infiniti will have to pick a few pockets to put the JX in their aspired sales bracket.

"It will become our second-best-seller this year, right behind [the] G [lineup]," Infiniti's North American vice president Ben Poore said to WardsAuto in an interview.

Despite their high sales ambitions, Infiniti isn't undercutting the competition, at least not completely. Poore said they plan to start the JX at $41,400 including the destination fee. That means it starts off cheaper than the Acura MDX's $43,815 tag and pricier than the Lexus RX for $39,950.

As far as specifics for those ambitions are concerned, Poore didn't name any exact sales targets. Despite that, we know the company's best-selling G coupe and sedan sold 58,246 total units last year.

More: *Infiniti JX Will be Company's Second-Best Seller Says Brand VP* on Autoguide.com


----------

